

60% of companies still use IE6 as their default browser (plus poll) - stevejalim
http://lifehacker.com/5236121/whats-the-default-web-browser-at-your-workplace

======
pieter

        IE 6 has 60 percent of the enterprise market, with IE 7 clocking in at 39 percent;
        Firefox has 18.2 percent of the enterprise market;
    

I'm not sure how they measure that share, but it's not what I expected. I'd
expected the total to be ~100%.

~~~
jlees
Yeah, bad wording, maybe it's the % of machines with it installed?

------
lucumo
Does anyone have any thoughts to offer on when this will change? Will the
shift to Vista or Windows 7 change this?

~~~
makecheck
It won't change until a whole new generation of IT managers is promoted. I
encounter far too many IT employees who are terrified of change and just want
to have a job. And, I see almost complete trust in contracting companies and
their "solutions". It will take someone who's grown up with better
applications and hardware, to come in and say "WTF?" and wipe it all clean.

